# Dan Little custom



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got my custom made Daniel Little Traditional Archery slingshot today. It's a hammergrip frame with a beavertail made from maple and walnut around an aluminum core. Dan is great to work with and was happy to do a couple prototypes until I was happy.

http://www.gopherslingshots.com/























































Can't wait to shoot with it tonight.

PS, this fork was made by our own The Gopher
http://slingshotforum.com/user/689-the-gopher/

Thanks Dan!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a sweet shooter


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice! And you've given me another slingshot site to peruse and drool at, awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, congrats, man. That is a fine looking slingshot right there!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

cool


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Jason! This was a fun one to make.


----------

